# *.class  --> *.exe



## thodtie (28. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

ich habe gehört, es gibt Tools mit denen man class Dateien in exe Datei umwandeln kann und man die VM nicht mehr braucht. Hat da jemand eine Quelle dazu, wo man sowas herbekommt?

Grüße Christoph


----------



## Thomas Darimont (29. Oktober 2004)

Hallo!

Ja, das geht jedoch nur in seeeeehr beschränktem Umfang:
http://www.geocities.com/marcoschmidt.geo/java-native-compilers.html

Gruß Tom


----------



## Snape (29. Oktober 2004)

Moin,
irgendeine JBuilder-Version kann das auch, aber ich fürchte es ist die teuere Enterprise-Version. Die kann dann nicht nur für Windoof .exe erzeugen, sondern auch für alle anderen Plattformen executables, z.B. Linux, Mac OS, Solaris,...


----------

